# Секвестрированная грыжа



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте. Была сильная боль в ноге, пояснице, сделала мрт. Показало грыжу , заключение прикрепляю. На данный момент болей нет, есть только лёгкий порез стопы и задней стороны левой ноги, также слева в промежности как будто мурашки бегают. На пятки и носки вставать могу.


----------



## La murr (3 Июн 2022)

@Татьяна0710, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2022)

Татьяна0710 написал(а):


> Была сильная боль в ноге, пояснице, сделала мрт. Показало грыжу , заключение прикрепляю. На данный момент болей нет, есть только лёгкий порез стопы и задней стороны левой ноги, также слева в промежности как будто мурашки бегают. На пятки и носки вставать могу.


А в чем вопрос?


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, извините, забыла задать)) нейрохирург сказал, что только операция поможет. Так ли это? Может как- то можно обойтись без операции?


----------



## Alena777 (3 Июн 2022)

Какую операцию вам предложили?


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@Alena777, я знаю что несколько методов существуют, но конкретный он не назвал. Сказал только то, что сделают небольшой надрез и уберут отвалившийся секвестр.


----------



## Alena777 (3 Июн 2022)

Ну так и делайте. Это легкая операция. Вам по квоте предложили?


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@Alena777, да по квоте. Но сказали, что нет гарантии. Может снова появится. Поэтому спрашиваю, возможно ли консервативное лечение. Или ничего не  поможет, только операция.


----------



## Хочу жить без боли (3 Июн 2022)

Татьяна0710 написал(а):


> ...сказали, что нет гарантии. Может снова появится.


Да, может появится . Я тому пример. На 16й день рецидив. Но и вариантов не было, если не сделала бы-нога совсем отказала б...... Да и болело так, что в глазах чернело. А может и не появится.


----------



## Alena777 (3 Июн 2022)

Татьяна, если вы не теряете сознание во время приступа боли и можете пройти более 100 метров,  с операцией можно подождать.


----------



## Хочу жить без боли (3 Июн 2022)

Да, вот и терплю..... На вторую пока ни ни.....


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@Alena777, я прохожу по 5-6 км. Болей нет, только онемение беспокоит и мурашки бегающие если долго сижу.


----------



## Anna_Anna (3 Июн 2022)

Татьяна0710 написал(а):


> ...онемение беспокоит и мурашки бегающие если долго сижу.


Онемение говорят проходит в течении года. Мурашки - мне помогает растяжка.


----------



## Alena777 (3 Июн 2022)

Татьяна, вы в каком городе?


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@Alena777, Сургут


----------



## ZHANNA990 (3 Июн 2022)

Привет. А у меня секвестр обнаружили только при вскрытии и в шейном, потом в поясничном отделе. Онемение не проходит, сильно болит правая нога голеностоп и стопа, выше терпимо, НВПС помогают пока колешь, как только курс заканчивается, малейшая нагрузка и всё сначала. МРТ не дают направление и к оперирующему хирургу тоже, терплю, пока могу. Но очень боюсь повторного вмешательства🙈


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@ZHANNA990,  а какие показания у вас были к первой операции?


----------



## ZHANNA990 (3 Июн 2022)

Онемение и режущие боли обеих рук, гипоксия, прогресс падения зрения, тугоухость. Ходила по разным врачам лор, окулист, а к нейрохирургу пришла с поясничными делами, мучалась более 20 лет, сказала про руки. МРТ сделали и через два дня положили на операцию, тянуть нельзя было


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@ZHANNA990, ничего себе. У меня пока ставят лёгкий парез стопы. Начала делать иглоукалывание, вроде помогает.


----------



## ZHANNA990 (3 Июн 2022)

Первым прооперировали шейный отдел. Я даже не подозревала, что мне так плохо, я так привыкла жить с этим. У меня в детстве была травма, видимо, все началось оттуда. А через год 2021 году все-таки поясница не выдержала тоже.


----------



## Татьяна0710 (3 Июн 2022)

@ZHANNA990, после вашего рассказа, тоже надо проверить думаю шейный отдел, боли периодически тоже бывают, но списываю на усталость и на сидячую работу.


----------



## ZHANNA990 (3 Июн 2022)

@Татьяна0710, обязательно нужно проверять! Просто так от нечего делать в шейный отдел никто не полезет. 😉 Будем здоровы!


----------



## Татьяна0710 (4 Июн 2022)

@ZHANNA990, спасибо большое за информацию. Вам огромнейшоего здоровья💐


----------



## ZHANNA990 (4 Июн 2022)

@Татьяна0710, Вы тоже берегите себя и будьте здоровы!😘


----------

